# how shoud I wire an external tweeter to a PA speaker?



## jamesjames1 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a PA speaker which is rated at 3ohm 160 RMS. I have it running with a receiver at 3ohm 170 RMS. I would like to add an external tweeter because the speaker itself doesn't sound with clarity. The tweeter I want to add handle 4ohm or 8ohm at 70 RMS. So I was planning on wiring it with a capacitor of (3.3 uf / mfd 100 Volt)to prevent it from blowing? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jamesjames1 said:


> I have a PA speaker which is rated at 3ohm 160 RMS. I have it running with a receiver at 3ohm 170 RMS. I would like to add an external tweeter because the speaker itself doesn't sound with clarity. The tweeter I want to add handle 4ohm or 8ohm at 70 RMS. So I was planning on wiring it with a capacitor of (3.3 uf / mfd 100 Volt)to prevent it from blowing? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


This is not particularly directed at you, jamesjames1, but there seems to be a spate of similar posts lately which ask how to add an inexpensive tweeter to a middling speaker in the hope of improving subjective performance. Is there something in the water?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, a little odd to have so many asking the same question? 

In any event it is not advisable to do it as you will not get better sound this way. You would be better off adding an EQ to boost the area you feel is lacking.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

That's a generally bad idea unless you are talking "supertweeter", above say 10k, maybe to add a bit of airiness to the highs. Impedance is not "a" value. It is a curve, specified as an "average", usually "nominal".
Typical coil tweeters will have rising impedance at higher frequencies, so it _may_ be ok to simply add a supertweeter in parallel with a series capacitance. An actual measurement would be key here.
Otherwise, you could end up with amp issues.

cheers


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

If the tweeter is a piezoelectric one (like the ones in this post http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/117609-new-pa-system.html#post1164170 and http://www.parts-express.com/grs-pz...imilar-to-ksn1005a--292-442#lblProductDetails ) Then you can add it in easily as it has a very high impedance and shouldn't be a problem if you use the 3.3uF capacitor.
Simply wire it in parallel with the current tweeter.


----------

